

Why Bricks and Clicks Don’t Always Mix - edw519
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/19/business/19digi.html?hpw

======
devmonk
Blockbuster didn't fail because they didn't get into the online model fast
enough. Blockbuster failed because of their pricing/fees model and lack of
selection and business model. Netflix's business model is incredibly smart.
Even before the online streaming, they were able to have an extremely wide
selection because they didn't have to have stores carrying all of the movies
in convenience locations, since they were mail-only. And allowing customers to
keep the movie(s) as long as they want made customers happier than getting
fees.

